# Zoik in Moab - Adventure Xstream Race



## Zoik (Mar 23, 2010)

Zoik Inflatables will be in Moab this weekend for the Adventure Xstream adventure race. If you'll be in the desert stop by and check out our boats. 

ZOIK - Kayaks, Rafts, Inflatables, Rafting Accessories
AXS - Adventure Racing Moab, UT


----------

